# X men legends 2 problem



## KoRn (Oct 23, 2005)

hey guys i recently bought this game but after installation , on starting the game but the developer and atleast the all rights reserved thing came out after that dis was displayed:
ALCHEMY REPORT HANDLER:
Naunj(sumthing like dat)
Library ijl15.dll could not be loaded
Check its consistency with the Alchemy dlls in use.
Windows error message.
The specified module could not be found.
}
i have a lappy with 1.6Ghz 256mb ram and a GeForce Go 420 64mb graphics card.all games have worked so far with max graphics.please suggest wat i sould do.


----------



## ishaan (Nov 20, 2005)

update ur gfx drivers.

but also try 2 reinstall ur game/


----------

